# bloody crickets



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

lmao, i threw out over 100 crickets in backgarden about 2month ago and thought they wouldnt last out in the wild with all the rain we had and cold spell a few month back

well tonight i was outside having a cig
and what do i hear lots of chirp chirp chirp chirp hahahaha 
i was like nooooooooo theres is tons of chirping i just laughed as neighbours will be like wtf crickets in this area 

just thought id share


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

that was daft as they are not native to this country you should freeze them then place in the bin 
you should not release into the wild any livefood that is used for reptiles as none are native to this country


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ooooops!! you will have a small colony of crix in your garden now!

But I agree with AWH you shouldnt of let them out as they are not native! Whooopsie!!


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Why did you throw them out? Just seems like an odd thing to do.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

because Syko wouldn't eat crickets he is a very fussy dragon believe me
he will only eat a certain salad mix which I gotta get delivered lol and only live food he will eat is morio worms

and for crickets I thought it would be good to let them go it was like 2months ago they were babies haha then they come back chirping. quite soothing to listen to really lol


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

It's actually illegal to release non native species as per http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/Images/section-14-guidance_tcm6-16966.pdf . Nothing is likely to happen, but it's certainly not something i'd publicly say I did


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

don't worry
I wont be doing it again
ill freeze em next time and then bin them
but this is good for noobs like me who didn't know


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, easy thing to do without realising the potential consequences, specially if, like me, you've been driven up the wall by constant chirping.

Due to living with my parents all my animals and food are sharing my bedroom right now, hence why I now use locusts/mealies/roaches instead of crickets. The african savannah thing really doesn't appeal lol.


----------



## pike (Feb 19, 2012)

get silent crickets.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Silent crickets aren't silent. I've experienced the fun of hunting and evicting a noisy one many a time, and there's tons of similar threads about it around too.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

pike said:


> get silent crickets.


they arent silent they are just quiet lol


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

According to the company in this link , silent crickets are native to the UK !?

Confused !?

Live Foods






awh said:


> that was daft as they are not native to this country you should freeze them then place in the bin
> you should not release into the wild any livefood that is used for reptiles as none are native to this country





Bab1084 said:


> Ooooops!! you will have a small colony of crix in your garden now!
> 
> But I agree with AWH you shouldnt of let them out as they are not native! Whooopsie!!





Kiel said:


> It's actually illegal to release non native species as per http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/Images/section-14-guidance_tcm6-16966.pdf . Nothing is likely to happen, but it's certainly not something i'd publicly say I did


----------



## ATOJAR (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought what i was told a box or "silent crickets" a couple of days ago, Turns out i get them home and there they are making a "cricket sound" lol.

My house sounded like the Australian out back!

You should have seen the woman's face when i returned em to the store lol.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> According to the company in this link , silent crickets are native to the UK !?
> 
> Confused !?
> 
> Live Foods


I thought they were native to Jamaica 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-articles/342589-brown-cricket-care-guide.html
but i just found this website that says west indies! :S
Buy Silent Crickets Online | Free Delivery From Livefoods Direct


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Hhhmm I've never heard of native crickets being sold for food but if you look at this guide http://www.dgerc.org.uk/files/dgerc/downloads/Crickets_and_grasshoppers_guide.pdf
It does say the house cricket (Acheta domesticus) is sold as feeder insects but i've never seen a site list them as that scientific name.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

ATOJAR said:


> I bought what i was told a box or "silent crickets" a couple of days ago, Turns out i get them home and there they are making a "cricket sound" lol.
> 
> My house sounded like the Australian out back!
> 
> You should have seen the woman's face when i returned em to the store lol.


I can't believe you returned them!


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

bbav said:


> Hhhmm I've never heard of native crickets being sold for food but if you look at this guide http://www.dgerc.org.uk/files/dgerc/downloads/Crickets_and_grasshoppers_guide.pdf
> It does say the house cricket (Acheta domesticus) is sold as feeder insects but i've never seen a site list them as that scientific name.


Acheta domesticus was the most popular selling cricket in the world up until a virus wiped most of them out, all of the livefood breeders had to change to the "silent crickets" which as we all know are not silent but are much quieter than the black crickets. you can still find the house cricket for sale but I believe they are very hard to keep the colonies going.


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

shoulda fed them to random spiders woulda been cool to watch:2thumb:


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

I've started getting 'standard' black crickets for my Leo's instead of the large ones I used to get and these ones literally don't make any noise lol I'm guessing it's maybe because they aren't sexually matured yet? Whatever the reason at least the OH doesn't try and make me keep them outside and the little one doesn't come in at 5 in the morn saying the crickets woke me up


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah silent crickets are a lie theres no such thing, they are just sexually immature crix and slightly smaller.

Feed them, keep them warm and dry and wait a week they wont be silent anymore :lol2:


----------

